# What magnets to use for a moss wall ?!?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi guys.

I wanna create a moss wall in my 10 gal aquarium so I need to "glue" a cross-stitch plastic mesh to the back glass(inside) of the aquarium.

I intend on doing this by sticking the mesh to the glass with some coated(rubber, plastic) or non coated magnets(covered in silicone).

Like this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/13154-diy-moss-wall.html

So looking at the aquarium from above(inside -> outside) its gonna look like this: magnet, plastic mesh, glass, magnet.

The problem is I don't know what kind of magnets(grade, pulling force) I need to be able to hold the mesh on the glass.

*The glass is 1/8 thick and the mesh is 1/16 thick.*

I saw a lot of magnets out there but I really don't wanna spend 4-5$ for one magnet when a 1-2$ magnet will do the job so I need to know what kind of magnet is needed for this job.

Hope there are some magnet experts out there that can clear this up for me.

Thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it's for a small tank with thin glass, I'd imagine just about any magnet will do (besides those sticker fridge magnets ).


----------



## nicklfire (May 28, 2010)

if your lazy here is a kit that has it all in one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Moss-Wall-Mesh-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414b43c419


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I keep seeing a lot of fitness stationary bikes on the sides of roads. If you hual one back or heck bust out the power and torque tools on the sidewalk or road (I think you can still be charged with tress passing if you're on the lower driveway or lower driveway grass strip but I could be wrong as IIRC the lower driveway/grass is gov't property) and remove the magnets in there. Those rare earth magnets are the bomb!

If that magnet is going into the water then silicone it to the mesh wall sheet to waterproof it. Another option is to use the rare earth magnet outside of the tank with some double sided tape or roll some tape to make it double sided then stick the rare earth magnet outside. If outside it does not need to be siliconed unless yyou want to keep it from rusting/etc. Now take a fridge magnet one of those thin ones you probably get in the mail from pizza joints of the real estate sales person/trade shows/etc. Cut the thin magnet into a small square and silicone it to the mesh wall. Now when you put the mesh wall up you have the more powerful magnets outside holding the thin ones inside. You could have a heck of a vortex in that tank and the magnets not going anywhere. I had a rare earth magnet on some piece of metal in the backyard and used the jet nozzle of the home garden hose on max PSI and it did not move.   Solid stuff. 

One word of caution... be VERY CAREFUL with the rare earth magnets. Thier magnet pull is very strong. If not careful they can cause bad painful pinching if two of them clack together or in some cases broken finger(s).

If you're using then I recommed using it in the " I " position then the laid out flat postion as the I postion makes it easy to remove with your fingers where as the flat position I found you needed some rubber gloves to grip lift it off.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What's wrong with suction cups?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

nicklfire said:


> if your lazy here is a kit that has it all in one.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Moss-Wall-Mesh-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414b43c419


I'm not lazy nick and I know about this kit(I bought the x-mas moss for my wall from this seller and he already recommended it) but what I want is magnets, not suction cups......and I already have the mesh !!!



AquaNeko said:


> ...............
> If that magnet is going into the water then silicone it to the mesh wall sheet to waterproof it. Another option is to use the rare earth magnet outside of the tank with some double sided tape or roll some tape to make it double sided then stick the rare earth magnet outside. If outside it does not need to be siliconed unless yyou want to keep it from rusting/etc. Now take a fridge magnet one of those thin ones you probably get in the mail from pizza joints of the real estate sales person/trade shows/etc. Cut the thin magnet into a small square and silicone it to the mesh wall. Now when you put the mesh wall up you have the more powerful magnets outside holding the thin ones inside. You could have a heck of a vortex in that tank and the magnets not going anywhere. I had a rare earth magnet on some piece of metal in the backyard and used the jet nozzle of the home garden hose on max PSI and it did not move.   Solid stuff. .............


The idea with the fridge magnet is great *Aqua*....and I did saw a few fitness stationary bikes but never knew they have magnets inside....but I guess I'll just buy a few magnets....

What do you think about these ?!?!!?
http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_122&products_id=706
http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_122&products_id=675
http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_123&products_id=661
http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_123&products_id=659

I like the square one......and the 3/8" x 1/4" epoxy coated one........



BillD said:


> What's wrong with suction cups?


The magnets will keep your moss wall flush against the back and prevent any fish/shrimp getting trapped behind it........


----------

